# How can I install Persian language?



## r3dw0rm (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello,

How can *I* install Persian language?

*I* use PC-BSD 9.0.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2012)

Thread 7290: Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD.


----------



## Sushiant (Mar 6, 2015)

Have same problem. I use FreeBSD 10.1.


----------



## rmoe (Mar 7, 2015)

What do you mean by installing the language?

In case you mean support for your characterset there are plenty threads here to help you out. Just replace the language by whatever you need for Persian.


----------



## Sushiant (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you, that's good. I needed Persian font, and was searching in iBus, but found that I have to change language in system stetting > keyboard. That's OK, I am still new to BSD.


----------



## rmoe (Mar 7, 2015)

Be sure to also check /usr/ports/x11-fonts. IIRC I saw something farsi there. And, just to be sure, you might want to install x11-fonts/code2000, too because that's among the few quite UTF complete fonts.


----------

